# Incra Positioner/diy fence



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

i CL purchased an older LS Positioner. My intent is to attach a shop make a fence suitable for larger bits and provide dust colledtion I am sure someone outhere has done this and ask that you share


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, Mark from Incra will be joining us as a Company Rep on the forums very soon. No better place to get advice.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Mike 
Great I hope he has ideas and maybe ours will spark product development.

Well I went over to the dark side from the clamp and hammer adjustable fence. :no:

This was on Craigs list and while I personally find it tedious for dovetails I love it as a repeatable fence positioner verses clamps or mini t trac on the top. (edge of table has mini trac imbedded and positioner table is mounted to it)
Pics show positioner in place and dead on parrallel to mitre trac (which is why I wanted the positioner) 2nd pic shows an offset fence clamped to positioner. I built it using a plastic fence system off a budget router table I was gifted.

i am asking if anyone else has rigged anything similar.


----------

